# And then there were none...



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2009)

Great news chaps, the last two missing Aussies from the Vietnam war have finally been found..



> he remains of the final two missing Defence personnel from the Vietnam War have been found.
> 
> Flying Officer Michael Herbert and Pilot Officer Robert Carver's Canberra bomber went missing in November 1970.
> 
> ...


Missing Vietnam airmen's remains found - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
Also check out the video in the link above.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2009)

Bring them home!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2009)

Im sure there are alot of people who are able to sleep soundly at night now, great news to hear....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad to hear it! 

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent news. Welcome home, boys.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2009)

RIP!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

R.I.P.







Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2009)

Fantastic news


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2009)

Always good to hear about this sort of 'discovery'. RIP.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)

Rest well!! 

And another  to those who went out, found them, and are now working to bring them home.


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2009)

That is great news! Thank God the last of the boys are finally going home. 

With RA - a long salute to the crew themselves, and to all who helped bring them back, in Australia and Vietnam.


----------

